# very small (toy?) german hummel print clock



## ghosthunter242 (Mar 31, 2011)

i will have to post pics, but i am at work...
i have passed up clocks before and yesterday i jumped on this little clock.
the movement is within a plastic(resin?) casement with a sliding cover to reveal the back of the movement, it appears to be all brass.
there are fake chains and weights hanging down and it is missing the pendilum.

the front is a 3x4 or so print of a hummel painting with a stamped metal hour chapter nailed to the pressboard. i was so very excited to get it because it is key wind. the hole for the key is on the dial..
it may be missing other parts like an outer frame, but i can not tell. there is no real evidence there was anything other than the missing pendulum.
the movement from what i can remember had lots of words i could not read in the store and i did make out 'made in germany', i also saw this or similar on the plastic case, and at least 'germany' on the stamped chapter.
i have no keys and have not tried to wind it, but a quick swing of the pendulum hanger and the little thing came to life with sharp, distinct little tic tic tac tic tic tac.
woudl you classify this as a toy or a clock or a toy clock?
has anyone ever heard of anything like this?
thanks
mm


----------



## ghosthunter242 (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

ghosthunter242 said:


> i will have to post pics, but i am at work...
> i have passed up clocks before and yesterday i jumped on this little clock.
> the movement is within a plastic(resin?) casement with a sliding cover to reveal the back of the movement, it appears to be all brass.
> there are fake chains and weights hanging down and it is missing the pendilum.
> ...


Not a toy any more than a cuckoo clock is one. That basic style of decorative wall clock has been very popular with collectors for many decades. I remember seeing clocks like that for sale in Solvang, California many years ago. It would be of most interest to Hummel collectors. Congratulations and enjoy. A tiny bit of clock oil on the pivots will extend the life considerably. A clock shop or a website like Timesavers should be able to provide the proper key.


----------



## ghosthunter242 (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks. there actually is still a clockmaker in town.
i will see if he has any interest in it, or keys.
just been too sick or busy to get out at decent times


----------

